# Shopper Drug Mart (SC.TO)



## bettrave (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

It has been bought by Loblaw.
I know that we will receive money and Loblaw shares (2 diffrerent choice, but we had to chose if not, less money and more shares).
Today, SC.TO stopped trading.

Do you know when we will receive our money and our Loblaw shares?

Thank you.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Well, the deal closed, so I believe in a day or 3 your broker will have things sorted and it will be back dated to the closing date. It certainly shouldn't be something like 2 weeks or a month.

hboy43


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

As of just now, my TDW account online shows that 75% of my SC shares have been converted to cash and the remainder to Loblaw (L) shares. (I had elected the cash option).


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm... my TDW account does show this conversion yet.

Hopefully it will show soon -- I get uneasy when my money sits in 'virtual limbo' for any period of time. :uncomfortableness:


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

kjmcrae said:


> Hmmm... my TDW account does show this conversion yet.
> 
> Hopefully it will show soon -- I get uneasy when my money sits in 'virtual limbo' for any period of time. :uncomfortableness:


I get uneasy too. But obviously this requires human intervention and they must be working their way through the list of shareholders. For what it's worth, my name comes high in the alphabet and I made the election shortly after the merger was announced. I'm sure they will get to your account soon.


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

heyjude said:


> I get uneasy too. But obviously this requires human intervention and they must be working their way through the list of shareholders. For what it's worth, my name comes high in the alphabet and I made the election shortly after the merger was announced. I'm sure they will get to your account soon.


Thanks, heyjude. Hopefully you're right.


----------



## bettrave (Jan 10, 2013)

Still no change for me...


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Another visible sign of the takeover: President's Choice goods on sale at Shoppers Drug Mart. I got an email about this.

http://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/product/The-Decadent-Chocolate-Chip-Cookie/060383049645?lang=en


----------

